# Critical Skills Visa extension rejected



## chirwasam (Apr 23, 2019)

Good morning. 

I applied for extension of my 12 month critical skills visa issued under Occupational Safety and Health category on 04 April 2019 with an offer of employment letter. I attached all relevant documents as requested on the checklist. Upon submission, the lady who served me at vfs Cape Town returned certified copies of my qualifications and CV as if it wasn't necessary for me to submit them, and I should say that I was kinda stupid enough not to ask her why she returned the copies to me. Then on 25 April 2019, I received a rejection letter for the reason that "I failed to submit my qualifications in support of my critical skills." I appealed the decision on 29 April 2019 and attached everything I thought was necessary for the decision to be reversed. So now my appeal application was received at DHA for adjudication on 03 May 2019, and now I don't know, when should I start following up on the outcome of my application and which DHA contact number and email can I use if anyone has done this before. I'm very worried that my 12 month critical skills visa expires on 17 May 2019, and my employer is stalling on letting me sign the contract because of this. Please help..


----------



## foreign_national (Apr 10, 2019)

chirwasam said:


> Good morning.
> 
> I applied for extension of my 12 month critical skills visa issued under Occupational Safety and Health category on 04 April 2019 with an offer of employment letter. I attached all relevant documents as requested on the checklist. Upon submission, the lady who served me at vfs Cape Town returned certified copies of my qualifications and CV as if it wasn't necessary for me to submit them, and I should say that I was kinda stupid enough not to ask her why she returned the copies to me. Then on 25 April 2019, I received a rejection letter for the reason that "I failed to submit my qualifications in support of my critical skills." I appealed the decision on 29 April 2019 and attached everything I thought was necessary for the decision to be reversed. So now my appeal application was received at DHA for adjudication on 03 May 2019, and now I don't know, when should I start following up on the outcome of my application and which DHA contact number and email can I use if anyone has done this before. I'm very worried that my 12 month critical skills visa expires on 17 May 2019, and my employer is stalling on letting me sign the contract because of this. Please help..


You have made a mistake by appealing it will take a very long time for them to get back to you. Appeals do not work at all. I know someone who has been waiting for over two years.


----------



## krish_indian (Nov 12, 2018)

chirwasam said:


> Good morning.
> 
> I applied for extension of my 12 month critical skills visa issued under Occupational Safety and Health category on 04 April 2019 with an offer of employment letter. I attached all relevant documents as requested on the checklist. Upon submission, the lady who served me at vfs Cape Town returned certified copies of my qualifications and CV as if it wasn't necessary for me to submit them, and I should say that I was kinda stupid enough not to ask her why she returned the copies to me. Then on 25 April 2019, I received a rejection letter for the reason that "I failed to submit my qualifications in support of my critical skills." I appealed the decision on 29 April 2019 and attached everything I thought was necessary for the decision to be reversed. So now my appeal application was received at DHA for adjudication on 03 May 2019, and now I don't know, when should I start following up on the outcome of my application and which DHA contact number and email can I use if anyone has done this before. I'm very worried that my 12 month critical skills visa expires on 17 May 2019, and my employer is stalling on letting me sign the contract because of this. Please help..


Appeal process changed from January 2019. Results will be received within 20 working days. South African economy is in recession and getting job is very difficult. Better Home affairs stop new Critical visas until stabilize the economy .


----------



## chirwasam (Apr 23, 2019)

I had to appeal because vfs staff member told me that I can't make a fresh application but rather appeal. So now do you have any ideas that can help get my outcome as soon as possible?


----------



## chirwasam (Apr 23, 2019)

But I've a friend as well who's been waiting for 7 weeks now, I just wonder..


----------



## jejemeneka (Aug 22, 2018)

chirwasam said:


> Good morning.
> 
> I applied for extension of my 12 month critical skills visa issued under Occupational Safety and Health category on 04 April 2019 with an offer of employment letter. I attached all relevant documents as requested on the checklist. Upon submission, the lady who served me at vfs Cape Town returned certified copies of my qualifications and CV as if it wasn't necessary for me to submit them, and I should say that I was kinda stupid enough not to ask her why she returned the copies to me. Then on 25 April 2019, I received a rejection letter for the reason that "I failed to submit my qualifications in support of my critical skills." I appealed the decision on 29 April 2019 and attached everything I thought was necessary for the decision to be reversed. So now my appeal application was received at DHA for adjudication on 03 May 2019, and now I don't know, when should I start following up on the outcome of my application and which DHA contact number and email can I use if anyone has done this before. I'm very worried that my 12 month critical skills visa expires on 17 May 2019, and my employer is stalling on letting me sign the contract because of this. Please help..


Do not despair, the truth of the matter is you submitted already the appeal, follow-up with e-mails and calls if necessary. 
I appealed my critical skill rejection too, in my case I was not following up, it took some times to be approved (+- 5 months), the day I decided to send an e-mail to Ronney Marhule ([email protected]) is the day my critical skill visa was approved. I recall sending an e-mail around 11 AM, he replied 10 minutes later and forward the e-mail to Derick Buasi (derick.[email protected]), 3 hours later I received an e-mail to confirm that my appeal application was finilized.
Every case is unique, please give it a week then follow-up.


----------



## chirwasam (Apr 23, 2019)

I see, thank you so much for the information.


----------

